# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  الطعن رقم  3089 لسنة 58 القضائية (عليا) بشأن تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس

## د.شيماء عطاالله

جلسة 14 من يونيه سنة 2015
الطعن رقم  3089 لسنة 58 القضائية (عليا)
(الدائرة السابعة)

المبادئ المستخلصة:

(أ) موظف-كادرات خاصة– الشروط الإضافية في التعيين- يجب أن تكون هذه الشروط مستلهمةً من الشروط العامة التي أنزلها القانون ابتداءً، وأن تكون امتدادا لها، وأن تدور في فلك أحكام المنظومة التشريعية المصرية مجتمعةً بأهدافها وغاياتها، وبما لا يخالف القانون ومبادئ الشريعة العامة في وظائف الخدمة المدنية- لا يجوز أن تخرج هذه الشروط عن جوهر الكادر الخاص لتلك الوظائف.
(ب) جامعات- أعضاء هيئة التدريس– التعيين- قواعد المفاضلة- شرط السن- يتعين على جهة الإدارة إن هي لم تتخذ معايير مختلفة للمفاضلة بين المتقدمين لشغل وظيفةٍ ما، أن تعمل المعايير والضوابط التي أنزلها قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة؛ لكونه الشريعة العامة في وظائف الخدمة المدنية. تطبيق: تحديد حد أقصى للسن في شغل وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس يعد تمييزا تحكميا يخل بمبدأ المساواة ويخالف الدستور والقانون، مما يستوجب إلغاء ما يترتب عليه من قرارات.
(ج) موظف- تعيين– التخطي في التعيين- إذا ثبت للمحكمة أحقية الطاعن في التعيين بالوظيفة محل التداعي، وتبين لها كذلك حسن نية المطعون على تعيينه، مع مرور سنوات على تعيينه نال فيها خبرات متراكمة، فإن لها أن تقضي بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من عدم تعيين الطاعن، وألا تقضي بإلغاء ذلك القرار فيما تضمنه من تخطيه في تعيينه؛ وذلك حرصا على استقرار المركز القانوني للمطعون على تعيينه.
(د) موظف- تعيين- إذا أعلنت الهيئة العامة عن مسابقة لشغل إحدى الوظائف في فرع تابع لها، ثم استقل هذا الفرع أثناء نظر الطعن إداريا وماليا عن الجهة المعلنة، تكون الجهة الجديدة هي المنوط بها تنفيذ الحكم الصادر في الدعوى.

الإجراءات

	في يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 22/11/2011، أقام الطاعن طعنه الجاري بموجب صحيفة طعن موقَّعة من محامٍ مقبول ، أُودعت قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة ، وقُيدت في جدولها العام بالرقم عاليه ، ضد المطعون ضده الأول بصفته، وأُعلنت للمطعون ضده الأول بصفته إعلاناً قانونياً ، بطلب الحكم - للأسباب المثبتة في مَتنه – بقبول الطعن شكلاً ، وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بالمنصورة -الدَّائِرة الثانية بجَلْسَةِ 27/9/2011 فِي الدَّعْوَى رَقْمِ 1088 لِسَنَةِ 31 الْقَضَائِيَّة ، والقضاء مجدداً بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وفي الموضوع بإلغاء قرار رئيس جامعة المنصورة بتخطِّي الطاعن في التعيين لشغل وظيفة مدرس سباحة بكلية التربية الرياضية بدمياط بجامعة المنصورة ، مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار ، وإلزام الجهة الإدارية بالمصروفات عن درجتي التقاضي وأتعاب المحاماة .
	إذ قضَى منطوق الحكم المطعون فيه بقبول الدعوى شكلاً، ورفضها موضوعاً، وألزمت المدعي المصروفات.
	وَقَدْ جَرَى تحْضِيرُ الطَّعْنِ أَمَامَ هَيْئَةِ مُفَوَّضِي الدَّوْلَةِ بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، وَأَوْدَعَت الهَيْئَةُ تَقْرِيراً مسبباً بِالرَّأْيِّ الْقَانُونيِّ ارْتَأَتْ فِيهِ – لمَا حَوَاهُ مِنْ أَسْبَابٍ -الحُكْمَ بقبول الطعن شكلاً، ورفضه موضوعاً، وإلزام الطاعن المصروفات.
	ونُظِر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا ، إذ قام الطاعن باختصام المطعون ضده الثاني بناء على تصريح من المحكمة ، التي قررت إحالة الطعن إلى الدائرة السابعة (موضوع) بالمحكمة ، حيث تُدُووِلَ الطَّعْنُ أَمَامَهَا وفْقَ الثَّابِتِ بمَحَاضِرَ جَلَسَاتِ المُرَافَعَةِ ، حيث اختصم الطاعن المطعون ضده الثاني وأعلنه بصحيفة الطعن إعلاناً قانونياً ، حَتَّى قَرَّرت المحْكَمَةُ بجَلْسَةِ 15/2/2015م. حَجْزُ الطَّعْنِ لِلْحُكْمِ بجلسة 19/4/2015م.، مع التصريح بتقديم مذكرات لمن يشاء من الطرفين خلال أسبوعين ، ولم يودع الطرفان أية أوراق خلال الأجل المعلوم . وبالجلسة المذكورة تقرَّر مد أجل النُّطق بالحكم لجلسة اليوم لاستمرار المداولة . إذ صدر الحكم بجلسة اليوم وَأُودعَتْ مُسَوَّدَتُهُ المُشْتَملَةُ عَلَى أَسْبَابِهِ لَدَى النُّطْقِ بِهِ عَلانِيَةً . 
المحكمة
	بَعْدَ الاطِّلاعِ عَلَى الأَوْرَاقِ وسمَاعِ الإِيضَاحَاتِ ، وَبَعْدَ المُدَاوَلَةِ قَانُوناً . 
	وحَيْثُ إِنَّه عن طلب الطاعن الحُكْمَ بِالطَّلَبَاتِ السَّالِف بَيَانهَا . 
وَحَيْثُ إِنَّهُ عَنْ شَكْلِ الطَّعْنِ ، وَإِذْ اسْتَوْفَى سَائِرَ أَوْضَاعه الشَّكْلِيَّةِ المُقَرَّرَةِ قَانُوناً ، فَيَضْحَى مَقْبُولاً شَكْلاً . 

	وَحَيْثُ إِنَّ عَنَاصِرَ المُنَازَعَةِ تخْلُصُ – حَسْبمَا يَبِينُ مِنَ الأَوْرَاقِ – فِي أَنَّ الطاعن أقام بتاريخ 1/11/2008  الدَّعْوَى رَقْمِ 1088 لِسَنَةِ 31 الْقَضَائِيَّة أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري بِالمنصورة-الدائرة الثانية ، ضد المطعون ضده بصفته ، بطلب الحكم بإلغاء القرار رقم 2373 الصادر من رئيس جامعة المنصورة بتاريخ 4/9/2008م.، فيما تضمَّنه من تخطيه في التعيين بوظيفة مدرس سباحة بقسم المناهج وطرق تدريس التربية الرياضية بكلية التربية الرياضية بدمياط جامعة المنصورة ، مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار ، أهمها تعيينه بهذه الوظيفة اعتباراً من 25/8/2008م.، مع إلزام الإدارة المصروفات . 
	وَذَكَرَ الطَّاعِن - شَرْحاً لِدَعْوَاه تِلْكَ – أَنَّه حاصل على درجة الماجستير في التربية الرياضية (التدريب الرياضي) من كلية التربية الرياضية للبنين بالزقازيق ، وعلى درجة دكتوراه الفلسفة في التربية الرياضية من كلية التربية الرياضية للبنين بجامعة الزقازيق . وبتاريخ 10/3/2007م. أعلنت كلية التربية الرياضية بدمياط التابعة لجامعة المنصورة عن حاجتها لشغل عدد من وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس ، وكان من بينها عدد (2) وظيفة مدرس تخصصات كرة سلة وكرة ماء ، وبتاريخ 20/3/2007م. تم عمل استدراك للإعلان لتكون الوظائف بقسم المناهج وطرق تدريس التربية الرياضية لعدد (2) وظيفة مدرس تخصصات كرة سلة وسباحة . وتقدَّم المدعي لشغل وظيفة مدرس سباحة بقسم المناهج وطرق تدريس التربية الرياضية لانطباق كافة الشروط عليه، إلا أنه فوجيء بقرار رئيس جامعة المنصورة رقم 2373 المؤرخ 4/9/2008 بتعيين الدكتور/ ماجد محمود محمد إبراهيم في هذه الوظيفة اعتباراً من 25/8/2008 (تاريخ موافقة مجلس جامعة المنصورة)، فتظلم من هذا القرار دون رد من الجهة الإدارية، مما حداه إلى إقامة دعواه، ناعياً -بين أسبابه – على القرار الطعين مخالفته للقانون لاستيفائه شروط شغل الوظيفة. 
.............................................
	وتُدُوول نظر تلك الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري بِالمنصورة -الدَّائِرة الثانية، على النحو الثابت بمحاضر جلسات المرافعة، وبجلسة 27/9/2011م. أصدرت المحكمة حكمها الطعين سالف البيان.
	وشيَّدت المحكمة قضاءها – بعد استعراض نص المواد أرقام (23) و (65) و (76) و (60) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 – على أساس أن قواعد الأفضلية التي أعملتها الجامعة سليمة من الناحية القانونية ، والتي كان قد صدر بها قرار رئيس جامعة المنصورة رقم 165 الصادر بتاريخ 20/1/2005م. بشأن تطبيق شروط وقواعد المفاضلة الخاصة بتعيين المدرسين من الخارج . 
.............................................
	وإذ لم يلق هذا القضاء قبولاً من جانب الطاعن ، فقد أقام الطعن الجاري ، ناعياً على الحكم الطعين مخالفته للقانون والخطأ في تطبيقه وتأويله ، مُنتهياً - بعد سرد تفصيلات أسبابه – إلى الطلبات السالف بيانها بتقرير الطعن .
.............................................

وحيث إِنَّهُ عَنْ مَوْضُوعِ الطَّعْنِ فإن قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 ينص في المادة (23) على أن :  " يختص مجلس الجامعة بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :   أولاً:  مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة:... .  ثانياً: المسائل التنفيذية: ... .  18- تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعة و نقلهم. ... ".
وفي المادة (41) على أن:  "يختص مجلس الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة بالنظر في المسائل الآتية:  أولاً:  مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة: ... .  ثانياً: المسائل التنفيذية:  ... .  24- إقتراح تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الكلية أو المعهد ونقلهم . ...". 
وفي المادة (55) على أن :  " يختص مجلس القسم بالنظر في جميع الأعمال العلمية والدراسية والإدارية والمالية المتعلقة بالقسم ، وبالأخص المسائل الآتية :...  6- إقتراح تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس وندبهم ونقلهم وإعارتهم وإيفادهم في مهمات ومؤتمرات علمية وندوات أو حلقات دراسية ، واقتراح الترخيص للأساتذة بإجازات التفرغ العلمي...". 
وفي المادة (64) على أن : "أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون هم:  أ) الأساتذة . ب) الأساتذة المساعدون . ج) المدرِّسون ". 
وفي المادة (65) على أن: "يعين رئيس الجامعة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بناء على طلب مجلس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأي مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص ويكون التعيين من تاريخ موافقة مجلس الجامعة ". 
وفي المادة (66) على أن: "يُشترط فيمن يعين عضواً في هيئة التدريس ما يأتي :  1) أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها من إحدى الجامعات المصرية في مادة تؤهله لشغل الوظيفة ،أو أن يكون حاصلاً من جامعة أخرى أو هيئة علمية أو معهد علمي معترف به في مصر أو في الخارج على درجة يعتبرها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات معادلة لذلك ، مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها .      2) أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة ". 
وفي المادة (67) على أن :  " مع مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة ، يُشترط فيمن يعيَّن مدرساً أن تكون قد مضت ست سنوات على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها . فإذا كان من بين المدرسين المساعدين أو المعيدين في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون، فيشترط فضلاً عما تقدم أن يكون ملتزماً في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه معيداً أو مدرساً مساعداً بواجباته ومحْسناً أداءها، وإذا كان من غيرهم فيُشترط توافره على الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس ". 
وفي المادة (68) على أن :  " مع مراعاة حكم المادتين السابقتين يكون التعيين في وظائف المدرسين الشاغرة دون إعلان من بين المدرسين المساعدين أو المعيدين في ذات الكلية أو المعهد . وإذا لم يوجد من هؤلاء من هو مؤهل لشغلها فيجرى الإعلان عنها ". 
وفي المادة (72) على أن :  " مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين (68) و (71) ، يجرى الإعلان عن الوظائف الشاغرة في هيئة التدريس مرتين في السنة ، ولمجلس الجامعة بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص أن يضمِّن الإعلان فيما عدا وظائف الأساتذة اشتراط شروط معينة وذلك بالإضافة إلى الشروط العامة المبينة في القانون . ولا يجوز لعضو هيئة التدريس في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون شغل وظيفة شاغرة معلن عنها مماثلة لوظيفته في جامعة أخرى ألا بطريق النقل طبقا للمادة (81)". 
وفي المادة (76) على أن :  " يتولى مجلس القسم المختص مهمة اللجنة العلمية بالنسبة للمتقدمين لشغل وظيفة مدرس . وعند الاستحالة أو التعذر ، تشكل اللجنة بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد من ثلاثة أعضاء من الأساتذة أو الأساتذة المساعدين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو من المتخصصين من غيرهم ". 
وفي المادة (136) على أن :" يكون تعيين المعيدين بناء على إعلان عن الوظائف الشاغرة . ومع مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة ، يُشترط فيمن يعين معيداً ما يأتي:-   1- أن يكون حاصلاً على تقدير جيد جداً على الأقل في التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى . 2- أن يكون حاصلاً على تقدير جيد على الأقل في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها . ومع ذلك إذا لم يوجد من بين المتقدمين للإعلان من هو حاصل على تقدير جيد جداً في التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى ، فيجوز التعيين من بين الحاصلين على جيد على الأقل في هذا التقدير ، وبشرط أن لا يقل التقدير في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها عن جيد جداً .
 وفى جميع الأحوال تجرى المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس تفضيل الأعلى في التقدير العام ، وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يفضل الأعلى في مجموع الدرجات ، وعند التساوي في هذا المجموع يُفضَّل الأعلى تقديراً في مادة التخصص ، وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يُفضَّل الأعلى في درجات مادة التخصص ، وعند التساوي في هذه الدرجات يُفضَّل الحاصل على درجة علمية أعلى بنفس القواعد السابقة ". 
وحيث إن اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات تنص في المادة (55) على أن :  "يتولَّى مجلس القسم المختص مهمة اللجنة العلمية بالنسبة للمتقدمين لشغل وظيفة "مدرس"، وفي حالة خلو القسم من ثلاثة من الأساتذة أو الأساتذة المساعدين المتخصصين ، تُشكَّل اللجنة بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأي مجلس الكلية من ثلاثة أعضاء من الأساتذة أو الأساتذة المساعدين في الجامعات الخاضعة للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 أو من المتخصصين من غيرهم ". 
وفي المادة (60) على أنه :  " إذا كان المرشَّح لشغل وظيفة في هيئة التدريس من خارج الجامعة ، تُشكَّل بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية المختص لجنة من ثلاثة أعضاء من الأساتذة الحاليين أو السابقين بالجامعات ، تُكلِّف المرشَّح بإعداد عدد محدود من الدروس خلال مدة لا تقل عن أسبوع ويقوم بإلقائها أمام اللجنة ومن يُدْعى من أعضاء مجلس الكلية ومجلس القسم المختص ، وتقدِّم اللجنة تقريراً عن المرشَّح للتدريس ". 
وحيث إن قانون نظام العاملين المَدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 ينص في المادة (18) على أن:  "يكون التعيين في الوظائف التي تُشغل بامتحان بحسب الأسبقية الواردة بالترتيب النهائي لنتائج الامتحان وعند التساوي في الترتيب الأعلى مؤهلاً فالأقدم تخرجاً ، فإن تساويا تقدم الأكبر سناً ... ". 
وفي المادة (20) على أن:  "يُشتَرَط فيمن يُعيَّن في إحدى الوظائف : 1- ... . 7- أن يجتاز الامتحان المقرر لشغل الوظيفة . 8- ألا يقل السن عن ست عشرة سنة .  ....". 

	وحيث إن مفاد ما تقدَّم من النصوص أن المشرع في قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقرار بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 وتعديلاته، أورد في الباب الثاني أحكام القائمين بالتدريس والبحث ، محدِّداً مفهوم أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات الخاضعة لأحكامه ، وجعلهم حصرياً في وظائف "الأساتذة" و "الأساتذة المساعدون" و "المدرِّسون"، وجعل المشرع من بين اختصاصات مجلس كل جامعة خاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعة ونقلهم . وخوَّل مجلس الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة بالنظر في اقتراح تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الكلية أو المعهد ونقلهم . وخصَّ مجلس القسم بالنظر في جميع الأعمال العلمية والدراسية والإدارية والمالية المتعلقة بالقسم ، ومن بينها اقتراح تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس وندبهم ونقلهم وإعارتهم وإيفادهم في مهمات ومؤتمرات علمية وندوات أو حلقات دراسية ، واقتراح الترخيص للأساتذة بإجازات التفرغ العلمي . ومنح رئيس كل جامعة سلطة تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس بها بناء على طلب مجلس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأي مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص ، ويكون التعيين من تاريخ موافقة مجلس الجامعة . على أن يتولي مجلس القسم المختص مهمة اللجنة العلمية بالنسبة للمتقدمين لشغل وظيفة مدرس . وعند الاستحالة أو التعذر ، تشكَّل اللجنة بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد من ثلاثة أعضاء من الأساتذة أو الأساتذة المساعدين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو من المتخصصين من غيرهم . وقرَّر المشرع أن يجرى الإعلان عن الوظائف الشاغرة في هيئة التدريس والمعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين مرتين في السنة، وأن لمجلس الجامعة أن يضمِّن الإعلان فيما عدا وظائف الأساتذة - بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص – شروطاً معينة بالإضافة إلى الشروط العامة المبينة في القانون . ولا يجوز لعضو هيئة التدريس في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون شغل وظيفة شاغرة معلن عنها مماثلة لوظيفته في جامعة أخرى إلا بطريق النقل وفقاً للقانون .

 واشترط المشرِّع فيمن يُعيَّن عضواً في هيئة التدريس أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها من إحدى الجامعات المصرية في مادة تؤهله لشغل الوظيفة ، أو أن يكون حاصلاً من جامعة أخرى أو هيئة علمية أو معهد علمي معترف به في مصر أو في الخارج على درجة يعتبرها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات معادلة لذلك ، مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها . وأن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة كيما يكون قدوة صالحة للطلاب والحركة العلمية . وجعل المشرع التعيين في وظيفة "مدرس" كأصل عام دون إعلان من بين وظائف "المدرسين المساعدين" أو "المعيدين" في ذات الكلية أو المعهد ، وسمح كاستثناء الإعلان عن شغل هذه الوظيفة إذا لم يوجد من بين هؤلاء من هو مؤهَّل لشغلها .
واشترط المشرع فيمن يعيَّن في وظيفة "مدرس" – فضلاً عن الشروط السابقة - مضي ست سنوات على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها ، وإذا كان من بين المدرسين المساعدين أو المعيدين في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون فيلزم عما سبق التزامه في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه معيداً أو مدرساً مساعداً بواجباته ومُحْسناً أداءها ، وإذا كان من غيرهم فيُشترط أن تتوافر فيه الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس . وإذا كان المرشَّح لشغل وظيفة في هيئة التدريس من خارج الجامعة ، تُشكَّل بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية المختص لجنة من ثلاثة أعضاء من الأساتذة الحاليين أو السابقين بالجامعات ، تُكلِّف المرشَّح بإعداد عدد محدود من الدروس خلال مدة لا تقل عن أسبوع ويقوم بإلقائها أمام اللجنة ومن يُدْعى من أعضاء بمجلس الكلية ومجلس القسم المختص ، وتقدِّم اللجنة تقريراً عن المرشَّح للتدريس . واشترط المُشرِّع فيمن يُعيَّن في وظيفة "مُعيد" أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة ، وأن يكون حاصلاً على تقدير عام "جيد جداً" على الأقل في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى وحاصلاً على تقدير "جيد" على الأقل في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها ، وأنه مع ذلك يجوز التعيين من بين الحاصلين على تقدير عام "جيد" في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى إذا لم يوجد من بين المتقدمين للإعلان من هو حاصل على تقدير عام "جيد جداً" في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى ، وبشرط أن لا يقل التقدير في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها عن "جيد جداً"، وأنه فى جميع الأحوال تجرى المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس تفضيل الأعلى في التقدير العام ، وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يُفضَّل الأعلى في مجموع الدرجات ، وعند التساوي في هذا المجموع يفضل الأعلى تقديراً في مادة التخصص ، وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يُفضَّل الأعلى في درجات مادة التخصص ، وعند التساوي في هذه الدرجات يفضل الحاصل على درجة علمية أعلى بنفس القواعد السابقة . كما أن المُشرِّع في قانون نظام العاملين المَدنيين بالدولة المُشار إليه وضع حداً أدنى لسن شغل الوظائف العامة بست عشرة سنة ، ولم يضع مُطلقاً حداً أقصى لشغلها ، وأن يجتاز الامتحان المقرر لشغل الوظيفة . واشترط في الوظائف التي تُشغَل بامتحان ، أن يتم اجتياز الامتحان المقرر لشغل الوظيفة ، وأن يكون التعيين فيها بحسب الأسبقية في الترتيب النهائي لنتائج الامتحان ، وأنه عند التساوي في الترتيب بين المُتقدِّمين كلهم أو بعضهم يتم تعيين الأعلى مؤهلاً ، ثم الأقدم تخرجاً ، وعند التساوي يُعيَّن الأكبر سناً . 

وحيث إن رئيس جامعة المنصورة أصدر بتاريخ 20/1/2005م. القرار رقم 165 بشأن تطبيق شروط وقواعد المفاضلة الخاصة بتعيين المدرسين من الخارج ، نص في المادة الأولى على أن :  " ........   ثالثاً :   أ) الشروط :  ضرورة استيفاء الشروط الواردة بقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 مع مراعاة :     1- ألا يزيد السن عن أربعين عاماً في تاريخ الإعلان .  2- ألا يقل التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى عن "جيد".     ب) قواعد المُفاضلة :   1- يُفضَّل الأعلى تقديراً في درجة الدكتوراه إن وُجِد .   2- عند التساوي يُفضَّل الأصغر سناً .   3- عند التساوي يُفضَّل الأحدث في الحصول على درجة الدكتوراه .   4- عند التساوي يُفضَّل من له أبحاث علمية منشورة في مجال التخصُّص ".

وحيث إن مفاد القرار المتقدِّم المطعون فيه رقم 165 الذي أصدره المطعون ضده الأول بتاريخ 20/1/2005م. بشأن تطبيق شروط وقواعد المفاضلة الخاصة بتعيين المدرسين من الخارج ، أنه يجب في التعيين في تلك الوظائف استيفاء الشروط الواردة بقانون تنظيم الجامعات في التعيين في وظائف المدرسين من خارج الجامعة ، وألا يزيد سن المُتقدِّم عن أربعين عاماً في تاريخ الإعلان ، وألا يقل التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى عن "جيد". ووضع القرار الطعين قواعد المُفاضلة في حالة تساوي المُتقدِّمين في الشروط السالفة ، إذ أقر تفضيل الأعلى تقديراً في درجة الدكتوراه إن وُجِد ، ثم الأصغر سِناً ، ثم الأحدث في الحصول على درجة الدكتوراه ، وعند التساوي يُفضَّل من له أبحاث علمية منشورة في مجال التخصُّص .

وحيث تواترت الدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة على إنزال مبدأ المساواة في الحقوق والواجبات العامة بين المواطنين ، دون تمييز بينهم في ذلك ، ومبدأ حق العمل ووجوبه وكفالة الدولة له على أساس مباديء المساواة والعدالة وتكافؤ الفرص والجدارة، دون محاباة أو وساطة . إذ يجد هذان المبدآن ريَّهما في التعيين في الوظائف كافة وفقاً للشروط العامة التي تضعها قوانين الخدمة المدنية والشروط الخاصة التي تُقرَّها تشريعات الكادرات الخاصة على سبيل الحصر والتحديد ، دون إدراج اشتراطات أو قواعد خارج نطاق تلك الشروط العامة أو الخاصة ، لتحرم طائفة أو تختزل فئة من شغل الوظيفة بشكل يتنافى مع الحق الدستوري الأصيل في العمل والتعيين في الوظائف المختلفة ، والتي يعتلي قمتها تحديد حد خاص لسن المُتقدِّمين يحرم من هم دونه ، أو مخالفة التراتيب التي أرستها الشريعة العامة في التوظف بشأن قواعد الأفضلية لشغل الوظائف .

وحيث إن الأصل في التعيين في وظائف هيئة التدريس بالجامعات أن يكون من خلال الاشتراطات الأساسية العامة التي انتهجها المُشرِّع في قانون تنظيم الجامعات المُشار إليه ، والتي يُقتَفَى وجودها من طبيعة الكادر الخاص لتلك الوظائف وما يتطلبه من آفاق علمية وبحثية وتعليمية ، وحرصه أن تصب كافة في صالح تلك الآفاق وتنميتها ، وهو ما ينضح به وصف كل وظيفة منها وتصنيفها وترتيبها وتحديد واجباتها ومسئولياتها اللازم توافرها فيمن يشغلها وتقييم أدائها . لذا فإن مبدأ إجازة المشرِّع في قانون تنظيم الجامعات لمجلس الجامعة المختصة إضافة شروط أخرى إلى الشروط العامة المُبيَّنة في هذا القانون حال الإعلان عن الوظائف الشاغرة في هيئة التدريس من دون وظائف "الأساتذة"، وبناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص ، هو مبدأ استثنائي يجب أن تُفسَّر معه طبيعة هذه الشروط الإضافية على نحو مُستَلهَم من نسيج الشروط العامة التي أنزلها ابتداء في القانون ، وامتداداً لها ، فإنه لا يجب أن تخرج هذه الشروط الجديدة عن جوهر الكادر الخاص لتلك الوظائف وما يتطلبه من تفوُّق علمي وبحثي ، وأن تدور في فلك أحكام المنظومة التشريعية المصرية مجتمعة بأهدافها وغاياتها ، وبما لا يخالف القانون ومبادئ الشريعة العامة في وظائف الخدمة المدنية ، باعتبارها المَرجعية العامة لقوانين التوظُّف في المَنظومة التشريعية المصرية فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص خاص ، والمُكمِّلة لما سكتت عنه قوانين التوظُّف الخاصة في شروط تعيين المُخاطبين بأحكامها . إذ لو كانت إرادة المُشرِّع تتجه نحو وضع ضوابط مُغايرة لمَعايير المُفاضلة في التعيين في وظائف هيئة التدريس عن تلك الواردة في نظام العاملين المَدنيين بالدولة ، لكان نص عليها في قانون تنظيم الجامعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 أو تعديلاته ، خاصة وأن اشتراطات التعيين في وظيفة "معيد" التي نص عليها المشرع في ذات القانون لم تتضمن أدنى معايير مختلفة للمُفاضلة بين المتقدِّمين . وأَمَا وقد سكت هذا التشريع الخاص عن ذلك ، فإن الأجدى قانوناً اللجوء إلى الضوابط التي أنزلتها الشريعة العامة في الوظائف المَدنية . وإذ فقدت هذه الشروط الإضافية الموضوعة من قِبل الجهة الإدارية لمتطلبات وظائف هيئة التدريس وتعدَّتها إلى الشروط الوظيفية العامة ، فإنه يتعيَّن العودة في هذا المقام إلى الضوابط والمعايير التي أنزلها قانون نظام العاملين المَدنيين بالدولة لكونه الشريعة العامة في وظائف الخدمة المدنية ، وإلا أضحى قرار الجهة الإدارية مخالفاً للقانون مُستحقاً للإلغاء . 

وحيث إن المُشرِّع وإن خوَّل مجلس الجامعة إصدار قرارات إدارية تنظيمية ، باعتبار أن ذلك مما يدخل في نطاق الدائرة الطبيعية لنشاطها ، إلا أن ذلك لا يجرَّها إلى إساءة استعمال السلطة التقديرية الممنوحة لها أو التعسف فيها ، وتحديد أولويات معاكسة للأولويات التشريعية ، ولا يعصمها من الخضوع للرِّقابة القضائية التي يُباشرها القضاء الإداري في شأن قانونيتها ، وهي رقابة غايتها إلغاء ما يكون منها مخالفاً للقانون ، ولو كان ذلك من زاوية الحقوق التي أهدرتها ضمناً ، سواء كان إخلالها بها مقصوداً ابتداءً على حالة معينة بذاتها ، أم كانت قد أوقعته عَرَضاً في ظل قواعد عامة مجرَّدة . إذ أن بقاء مثل تلك القرارات يخل بفرص العمل ويناقض الحق فيه الذي كفله الدستور وراعته القوانين المختلفة لشئون التوظُّف . 

وحيث إن المادة (20) من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة المُشار إليه وضعت حداً أدنى لسن التعيين في الوظائف العامة دون أن تضع مُطلَقاً حداً أقصى لذلك . كما اشترطت المادة (18) للتعيين في الوظائف التي تُشغَل بامتحان ، أن تكون الأولوية وفق أسبقية الترتيب النهائي لنتائج الامتحان ، وعند التساوي بين المُتقدِّمين كلهم أو بعضهم يتم تعيين الأعلى مؤهلاً ، ثم الأقدم تخرجاً ، وعند التساوي يُعيَّن الأكبر سناً . في حين أن القرار رقم 165 الصادر من المطعون ضده الأول بصفته بتاريخ 20/1/2005م. بشأن تطبيق شروط وقواعد المفاضلة الخاصة بتعيين المدرسين من الخارج ، قد فَرَض حداً أقصى لسن المُتقدِّمين لشغل وظائف هيئة التدريس بالجامعات المُخاطَبَة بأحكام قانون تنظيم الجامعات بألا يزيد عن أربعين عاماً في تاريخ الإعلان، كما أفرد تنظيماً خاصاً للمُفاضلة بينهم يخل بالركائز التي تقوم عليها الشريعة العامة للتوظُّف ، ويمايز على غير أسس موضوعية بينهم وبين أقرانهم في الوظائف العامة المُخاطَبَة بأحكام نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة ، فإنه بذلك يكون متبنياً تمييزاً تحكمياً مخلاً بمبدأ المساواة أمام القانون الذي ردَّدته الدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة كافلة تطبيقه باعتباره أساس العدل والحرية ، وعلى تقدير أن الغاية التي يستهدفها تتأصَّل في صون حقوق المواطنين وحرياتهم في مواجهة صور التمييز التي تنال منها أو تُقيِّد ممارستها بعيداً عن الصالح العام وانعطافاته . الأمر الذي يغدو معه هذا القرار صادراً بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون سواء فيما يتعلَّق بتحديد حد أقصى للسن في شغل وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات ، أو فيما يخص قواعد المُفاضلة سالفة البيان .

وحيث إنه لما كان ما سلف وهدياً به ، وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن جامعة المنصورة / كلية التربية الرياضية بدمياط قد نشرت بتاريخ 10/3/2007م. إعلاناً عن حاجتها لشغل عدد من وظائف هيئة التدريس بالكلية ، من بينها عدد (2) وظيفة مدرس تخصصات كرة سلة وكرة ماء ، ثم نشرت بتاريخ 20/3/2007م. استدراكاً تصحيحياً أن قسم المناهج وطرق تدريس التربية الرياضية بالكلية يعلن عن حاجته لشغل عدد (2) وظيفة مدرس تخصصات كرة سلة وسباحة ، وبتاريخ 24/3/2007م. تقدَّم الطاعن بطلب شغل وظيفة "مدرس" تخصص سباحة ، وبلغ عدد المتقدمين لشغلها تسعة متقدِّم ، وشكَّلت الجهة الإدارية لجنة لفحص أوراق المتقدمين واستعرضت ملفاتهم جميعاً ، فاستبعدت إثنيْن منهم لعدم انطباق الشروط ، وبعد فحص الرسائل العلمية للسبعة المتقدمين المتبقين استبعدت أربعة منهم لعدم ارتباطها بطبيعة الوظيفة المُعلَن عنها ، فتبقَّى الطاعن وآخريْن . وبتاريخ 4/9/2008م. أصدر رئيس جامعة المنصورة القرار الطعين رقم 2373 بتعيين الدكتور/ ماجد محمود محمد إبراهيم بوظيفة مدرس بقسم المناهج وطرق تدريس التربية الرياضية (سباحة) بكلية التربية الرياضية بدمياط عن طريق الإعلان ، اعتباراً من 25/8/2008م.، ولم يتم تعيين الطاعن . على سند من أن الطاعن من مواليد 11/11/1967م. وحصل على بكالوريوس التربية الرياضية من كلية التربية الرياضية بجامعة الزقازيق دور مايو 1989م. بتقدير عام "جيد" نسبة مئوية 72% ، وحصل على درجة الماجستير في موضوع: "مغالبة بعض وسائل تعلُّم السباحة للصم والبُكم"، وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه في موضوع: "التطوير الديناميكي للقوة المميزة بالسرعة لسبَّاحي الحرة وعلاقاتها بالإنجاز الرقمي". وكان المطعون على تعيينه من مواليد 15/2/1970م. وحصل على بكالوريوس التربية الرياضية من كلية التربية الرياضية بأبي قير التابع لجامعة الإسكندرية دور مايو 1992م. بتقدير عام "جيد" نسبة مئوية 72% بعد جبر الكسر ، وحصل على درجة الماجستير في موضوع: "ديناميكية تطور بعض أنماط الحركة الأساسية المركَّبة (الجري والوثب) لدى الأطفال من سن خمس إلى تسع سنوات"، وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه في موضوع: "تأثير استخدام تدريبات مائية لزيادة المقاومة على المستوى الرقمي في السباحة". وقد التجأت جامعة المنصورة في قرارها الطعين إلى قواعد المُفاضلة الخاصة بتعيين المدرسين من الخارج الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجامعة رقم 165 الصادر بتاريخ 20/1/2005م.، فبعد أن استوفي كل من الطاعن والمطعون على تعيينه الشروط الواردة بقانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 المُشار إليه ، وتوحَّدت قاعدة الأفضلية المترتبة على تقدير الدرجة الجامعية الأولى وتقدير درجة الدكتوراه وتساوى الطاعن والمطعون على تعيينه في كل ذلك ، وإنتهجت الجامعة قواعد المفاضلة الخاصة بالأصغر سناً وبالأحدث حصولاً على درجة الدكتوراه ، فكان المطعون على تعيينه هو الأفضل في الحاليْن ، فأصدر المطعون ضده الأول بصفته القرار رقم 2373 بتاريخ 4/9/2008م.، بتعيينه وعدم تعيين الطاعن . مما يغدو قرارها الطعين قد صدر مخالفاً لصحيح الواقع والقانون على النحو السالف بيانه ، ويتعيَّن إلغاؤه . 

وحيث مرَّت على تعيين المطعون في تعيينه قرابة السنوات السبع ، نال فيها قسطاً من الخبرات المتراكمة ، وكان حسن النية دون دور له في إجراءات تعيينه . فحرصاً من المحكمة على استقرار الأوضاع والمراكز القانونية ، فإنها تقضي بإلغاء القرار الصادر من المطعون ضده الأول بصفته رقم 2373 بتاريخ 4/9/2008م.، فيما تضمنه من عدم تعيين الطاعن في وظيفة مدرس بقسم المناهج وطرق تدريس التربية الرياضية (سباحة) بكلية التربية الرياضية بدمياط ، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار كافة، أهمها أحقية الطاعن في التعيين في وظيفة مدرس بقسم المناهج وطرق تدريس التربية الرياضية (سباحة) بكلية التربية الرياضية بدمياط . 

وحيث ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه إلى غير ذات المذهب ، فإنه يكون قد خالف صحيح أحكام القانون ، ويضحى الطعن فيه قائماً على أساس سليم ، فيتعيَّن إلغاؤه . 

وحيث إنه بتاريخ 11/7/2012م. أثناء نظر الطعن الجاري أمام المحكمة ، صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 19 لسنة 2012 بتعديل بعض أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات ، ينص في مادته الأولى على أن :  " تنشأ بالإضافة إلى الجامعات المنصوص عليها بالمادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات المُشار إليه (جامعة دمياط) ومقرها مدينة دمياط الجديدة ". 
     وفي المادة الثانية على أن :  " يُلغى فرع جامعة المنصورة بدمياط الوارد بالمادة (1 / سادساً) من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات المُشار إليه . وتُضم الكليات التابعة لهذا الفرع إلى جامعة دمياط ، وذلك على النحو الموضَّح بالمادة التالية من هذا القرار ".
     وفي المادة الثالثة على أن :  " يُضاف إلى (أولاً) تكوين الجامعات من المادة (1) من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات المشار إليها البند التالي :  واحد وعشرون – جامعة دمياط :  1- ........... .  6- كلية التربية الرياضية . .................". 

وحيث إنه ولئن كانت جامعة المنصورة هي التي أعلنت عن شغل الوظيفة محل الطعن ، وحدَّد الإعلان عنها أن يكون التعيين في كلية التربية الرياضية بفرع الجامعة بمحافظة دمياط دون سواها . إلا أنه أثناء نظر الطعن صدر القرار الجمهوري رقم 19 لسنة 2012 بإنشاء جامعة دمياط وبضم إليها الكليات التي كانت تتبع فرع دمياط بجامعة المنصورة ونقل تبعيتها إليها ، ومن ثم أصبحت كلية التربية الرياضية التي احتضنت الوظيفة محل الطعن تابعة لجامعة دمياط منسلخة من الاختصاص الإداري والمالية لجامعة المنصورة . ولما كان القرار المطعون فيه إذا ما قُضي بإلغائه وإذا ما ثبت أحقية الطاعن في التعيين في هذه الوظيفة ، فإنه لا مناص من اعتبار جامعة دمياط - رغم استقلالها إدارياً ومالياً عن جامعة المنصورة - هي الجهة الإدارية المختصة التي يتم تعيين فيها الطاعن ، وهي الجهة المنوط بها قانوناً تنفيذ الحكم القضائي الصادر بذلك ، وأما وقد قام الطاعن باختصامها في الطعن الجاري وأُعلنت بصحيفة الطعن وميعاد جلسة المرافعة إعلاناً قانونياً سليماً ، فإن الحكم يصدر في مواجهتها ومُلتزمة بتنفيذه وفق منطوقه وما تتاخمه من أسباب .

	وحيث إن من يخسر الطعن يلزم مصروفاته ، عملاً بحكم المادة (184) من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية . 

فلهذه الأسباب

حَكَمَتُ الْمَحْكَمَةُ بقبول الطعن شكلاً ، وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه ، والقضاء مجدَّداً بإلغاء القرار رقم 2373 الصادر بتاريخ 4/9/2008م. فيما تضمنه من عدم تعيين الطاعن في الوظيفة محل الطعن ، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار ، وذلك كله على النحو المُبيَّن بالأسباب ، وألزمت المطعون ضده الأول بصفته المصروفات عن درجتي التقاضي.

----------


## ريم العجيبي

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

